# susie has kids!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

yesterday aft we were surprised to find susie with newborn kids probably only 1 hr old. she had triplets! 1 dead :kidblue: and 2 healthy & strong :kidblue: :kidred: . wonder what happened and if i could have helped if i'd been there. susie gave no clues she was going to kid so soon except a slight tightening of her still smallish udder. love watching the antics of newborn babies again! :leap: doeling is the black one and buckling is multi color. what would you call his color? i believe their father may be pygmy/nigi.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't know the color but they are sure sweet


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - they are adorable!


----------



## 2horses (Jun 28, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a adorable surprise.

It is hard to not questions what IF. But don't, you have two beautiful babies. Yes it is sad that one was lost but sometimes that is just in the plans.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow they are cute! I don't usually do this because all the messages are the same, but wow are they cute!

Jan


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute! I would call the one kids color white & roaned black


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable....A big congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Good job Susie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!! Adorable!!!  

The little buck looks like my Teddy as a baby!!! He's a black/blue roan and yep...theres definately nigi in those kids!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Too cute! I am waiting on my second kidding (hopefully to happen in another month or so....and it is so crazy how you forget how little and cute they are! I can't wait! Congrats again...they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thankyou so much for the kind words!!! we will be keeping the doeling and hopefully find a great pet home for the buckling. our friends and family think they're cute but only other goat people like you know how special newborn kids are! :hi5:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my.....they are sooooo darn cute!


----------

